

Ask HN: What is the best e-commerce platform to learn? - html5web

Hi folks, I&#x27;ve started learning e-commerce platforms recently, currently I&#x27;m familiar with OpenCart, Magento and BigCommerce platforms. What do you think is the best one to learn and use for client projects?
======
cjbos
Demandware if you are looking for larger contract work.

------
petervandijck
Right now? Shopify.

